# Discontinuation of Wii Shop Channel Announced



## CheatFreak47 (Sep 29, 2017)

Nintendo has announced the discontinuation of the Wii Shop Channel in Japan, and recently also has announced it for North America and Europe.

Users will be able to add points and purchase titles from the Wii Shop Channel up until March 27th 2018, after which, no more points may be added, but existing points may be used to purchase titles through January 2019.

Following this, the entire Wii Shop Channel infrastructure will shut down sometime in 2019, removing the ability to redownload purchases.

Source:
JP | NA | EU


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 29, 2017)

I think I still have a few hundred points on mine.


----------



## CheatFreak47 (Sep 29, 2017)

It's lucky that the Wii is so easy to hack- it means preservation of the content on the Nintendo Wii Shop Channel is relatively easy, thank goodness.

I'm curious when Nintendo will be fully taking the channel down, as in, when the Content Delivery Network behind the Wii (including NUS) will be also terminated. Probably sometime around late 2019 or 2020.

Time will tell, I suppose.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 29, 2017)

It would be nice to have some of these stuff on WII U or newer systems, Since capcom didn't care about mega man legacy collection 2 on switch or 3ds (not that i would buy it) mega man 9 & 10 won't be available on wii switch or 3DS, even though there no excuse why it shouldn't. Final fantasy IV after years another good game, Bomberman blitz, blaster master overdrive, adventure island returns, and the 3 konami rebirth games, contra, gradius and castlevania, and some others.

Maybe is best to make a list of noteworthy wii ware games, to try?


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 29, 2017)

Make sure every wad is archived, demos included.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 29, 2017)

I bet they will push an update to remove the channel and remove the vulnerabilities it has. *cough* dsi *cough* wii u *cough*


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 29, 2017)

Uhhh what? 

Exploits? They are closing wiishop, what exploits? Nintendo eshop on wii u is different than wiishop, it was a wii thing, what exploits are you talking about that was ever on wiishop?

And they already closed dsishop, that was months ago.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2017)

Incoming the End of an Era.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 29, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Uhhh what?
> 
> Exploits? They are closing wiishop, what exploits? Nintendo eshop on wii u is different than wiishop, it was a wii thing, what exploits are you talking about that was ever on wiishop?
> 
> And they already closed dsishop, that was months ago.


No I was saying maybe they would push an update to patch some exploits considering they did that to the dsi and wii u. I was saying that considering this is Nintendo maybe they will push an update along with the removal of the service . You did not understand a thing of what I said xD


----------



## cearp (Sep 29, 2017)

When I hacked the vwii of my wiiu, I was surprised to see the shop still active!
So, this doesn't surprise me really.


----------



## Aletron9000 (Sep 29, 2017)

Once that goes down, so will this beautiful melody.


----------



## migles (Sep 29, 2017)

we need to backup everything in the NUS.
and maybe even had NUS\update functions in the custom servers..
some people have their wiis abandoned at old exploits and will loose the hability to update them, however i think there are disc updates with the last firmwares?


----------



## daxtsu (Sep 29, 2017)

This would be a good time to archive all of the old IOSes and what-not available on NUS. Unlike the 3DS, they never really removed old system titles, to my knowledge.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 29, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> No I was saying maybe they would push an update to patch some exploits considering they did that to the dsi and wii u. I was saying that considering this is Nintendo maybe they will push an update along with the removal of the service . You did not understand a thing of what I said xD


they don't give two fucks about the wii anymore why you think they are closing the shop? they already removed online this is the final nail in the coffin. this is what nintendo does they always abandon EVERYTHING


----------



## spotanjo3 (Sep 29, 2017)

CheatFreak47 said:


> It's lucky that the Wii is so easy to hack- it means preservation of the content on the Nintendo Wii Shop Channel is relatively easy, thank goodness.
> 
> I'm curious when Nintendo will be fully taking the channel down, as in, when the Content Delivery Network behind the Wii (including NUS) will be also terminated. Probably sometime around late 2019 or 2020.
> 
> Time will tell, I suppose.



Japan announced to closed it down in 2019.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Sep 29, 2017)

I can safely say that i have never ever used this shop app even though i owned a WII for a short period of time.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Sep 29, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> they don't give two fucks about the wii anymore why you think they are closing the shop? they already removed online this is the final nail in the coffin. this is what nintendo does they always abandon EVERYTHING


You say abandon but the Wii is way past it's time.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 29, 2017)

a console isn't truly dead until it's no longer getting games AND ALL services are cut off. now the wii truly is DEAD


----------



## DavidKang (Sep 29, 2017)

I personally think it's been there long enough. Just as much as it needs to do its work. Still a bit sad hearing the news, but I think Nintendo did a right thing.


----------



## cearp (Sep 29, 2017)

Bladexdsl said:


> they don't give two fucks about the wii anymore why you think they are closing the shop? they already removed online this is the final nail in the coffin. this is what nintendo does they always abandon EVERYTHING


The psp store is closed right?
It's not crazy that after so many years, the store shuts down. 

Just like some companies stop supporting their hardware if the parts aren't made anymore. 

In 30 years I doubt the ps4 store will work either.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 29, 2017)

Thirteen years is a pretty bloody long time all the same, no. It's been 11 years already, which is crazy.


----------



## face235 (Sep 29, 2017)

Wait a minute! The Wii Shop Channel is still around?

Never used it, so I won't be sad to see it go.


----------



## Beerus (Sep 29, 2017)

rip wii one of my favorite consoles


----------



## Larsenv (Sep 29, 2017)

We at RiiConnect24 have made a blog post about it, talking about what we have done to preserve it:

https://medium.com/riiconnect24/wii-shop-channel-is-closing-its-doors-3077da1de927


----------



## flame1234 (Sep 29, 2017)

You can still buy PSP content. It is all still there.
You buy it using your PC and transfer it to PSP using content manager software. PS3 can also do it.
You can no longer access PSN on PSP directly.


----------



## cearp (Sep 29, 2017)

flame1234 said:


> You can still buy PSP content. It is all still there.
> You buy it using your PC and transfer it to PSP using content manager software. PS3 can also do it.
> You can no longer access PSN on PSP directly.


I remember mediago... lol


----------



## Coto (Sep 29, 2017)

thanks iwata-san for such invention!


----------



## Catsinabucket (Sep 29, 2017)

Sad but not surprised, I actually went on the shop channel a few weeks ago just for a look.
Even though the channel has been active for way longer than I expected, it's still pretty sad to hear the news


----------



## Lacius (Sep 29, 2017)

If I remember correctly, I might have around 2,000 unused points from when I was 16 years old (nearly 11 years ago). I wonder if I'll get a refund.


----------



## jimmyj (Sep 30, 2017)

Lacius said:


> If I remember correctly, I might have around 2,000 unused points from when I was 16 years old (nearly 11 years ago). I wonder if I'll get a refund.


they will probably refund you in eshop money for the switch/3ds


----------



## Madridi (Sep 30, 2017)

After inevitable news like this, I'm baffled to see any arguments related to physical vs digital purchases..

Anyway, on topic, I have a big archive from back in the day filled with IOS, systemmenus, and everything really. Not sure it's all up to date, but if anything got removed at some point, chances are, I have it.


----------



## GensokyoIceFairy (Sep 30, 2017)

I have had 200 points listed on the Wii for the last seven years.

Anyway, it's understandable why they would do this. It hasn't been updated for quite a while and it costs them resources to keep a mostly dead system up.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

never used this thing, so no reason to care about it lol


----------



## Lacius (Sep 30, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> they will probably refund you in eshop money for the switch/3ds


Some of us don't have a Switch.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 2, 2017)

I really thought the shop was closed years ago. 

Okay, granted: that was the wii wifi connection service (on may 20, 2014, as google tells me). But I assumed the wii store was part of that. I mean...has there been a single wiiware release since then?
(okay, there were at least two...but both only in NA, and not after 2014).


----------



## CuriousTommy (Oct 2, 2017)

DavidKang said:


> I personally think it's been there long enough. Just as much as it needs to do its work. Still a bit sad hearing the news, but I think Nintendo did a right thing.



Doesn't that make you lose faith in the idea of the digital store though?
To see all the content you paid with your hard earn money just vanish because it's unprofitable to keep the servers up.
I think Nintendo should at least allow people to buy/get physical disks that install the Wii Shop content they own on their Wii.


----------



## Codemastershock (Oct 3, 2017)

The most important thing to backup now is DLCs and some demos.Although they run outside Shop Channel, they required it to download it, so it has a good chance to go away even if not directly mentioned. Wiiwares and Virtual Consoles were backed up many times and they are easy to find a full set in some torrent trackers.

The only game that wasnt backed up properly that I can mention is a remaster of Pokémon Mystery Dungeon that was available only in Japan. You find patched versions (not translated, it was a patch to make it work on a non japanese console) that dont work and I dont find a untouched version anywhere.


----------



## Taleweaver (Oct 3, 2017)

CuriousTommy said:


> Doesn't that make you lose faith in the idea of the digital store though?
> To see all the content you paid with your hard earn money just vanish because it's unprofitable to keep the servers up.
> I think Nintendo should at least allow people to buy/get physical disks that install the Wii Shop content they own on their Wii.


Nothing vanishes. All the content you've downloaded remains working just as well as before.

I can understand that if you've bought more content than the tiny 512MB storage of the wii this may be a problem, but I seriously doubt there are many among these that STILL play their content on a regular basis _and _have never heard of hacking their wii before.

Now that I think of it: doesn't the closure of the shop has a weird consequence of nintendo being unable to tell whether a wii full of VC and/or wiiware is legitimate or full of pirated content? They won't have a shop anymore to verify anything.


----------



## IzeC0ld (Oct 10, 2017)

migles said:


> we need to backup everything in the NUS.
> and maybe even had NUS\update functions in the custom servers..
> some people have their wiis abandoned at old exploits and will loose the hability to update them, however i think there are disc updates with the last firmwares?


  Well riiconnect24 could make the wii shop channel work again after the shutdown of it if they love the wii alot


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2017)

CreeperdivoHomebrewer said:


> Well riiconnect24 could make the wii shop channel work again after the shutdown of it if they love the wii alot


And over download links to ISO and Wad files maybe?


----------



## IzeC0ld (Oct 10, 2017)

Dodain47 said:


> And over download links to ISO and Wad files maybe?


 or also have it all working with game downloads with no links just click and download


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 10, 2017)

CreeperdivoHomebrewer said:


> or also have it all working with game downloads with no links just click and download


Nice. So we could have acess to all the Games previously available for download on the Wii Shop.


----------



## IzeC0ld (Oct 10, 2017)

All wii games, Virtiul console games and dlc


----------



## koimayeul (Oct 13, 2017)

Well then... Big N better port Secret of Mana and Zombies Ate my Neighbors to my Wii U eShop before everything close. <_<


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Oct 13, 2017)

aw darn...What will happen to the funkiest nintendo song to ever exist? Will the children remember it?


----------



## Jacklack3 (Oct 13, 2017)

For some reason I really love 2006-early 2010 wiiware and dsiware apps and games. There was an app for everything, and it had an awesome charm to it. Those were the simpler times...

oh shit i feel old now for saying that and i'm only 13...


----------



## Friendsxix (Oct 13, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> oh shit i feel old now for saying that and i'm only 13...


It only gets worse. To me, the DS and Wii both feel like recent systems that just came out... until I realize that they are older than some GBAtemp members.


----------



## RattletraPM (Oct 13, 2017)

migles said:


> we need to backup everything in the NUS.
> and maybe even had NUS\update functions in the custom servers..
> some people have their wiis abandoned at old exploits and will loose the hability to update them, however i think there are disc updates with the last firmwares?


From what I can remember, yes, there are some games that shipped with a Wii 4.0+ update on them, even if they're pretty few.
But anyways, shouldn't one be able to use Bannerbomb to softmod a <= 4.1 (or Bannerbomb v2 for 4.2) Wii and then later update using an offline homebrew updater? I remember seeing some "safe updaters" floating around on the net back then during the 4.2 brickfest fiasco which would basically update everything except for boot2 while also leaving the Homebrew Channel intact, so as long as someone makes a proper NUS backup one should be able to manually update a Wii to 4.3 via one of these homebrews (if they can still be found online) or a WAD installer.


----------

